# Calling Out Sick?



## aisuruhito (Dec 3, 2021)

I was scheduled to work today at 4pm, but had unexpected medical things pop up that demand my attention. I called yesterday and told the LOD that I wouldn't be able to make it in for my shift the following evening. I wanted to try and let them know as soon as possible so they could find someone to cover my shift. My shift is still showing up on my schedule in MyTime, though--should I have posted it yesterday so someone could pick it up? Is it too late to do that now, even if it still gives me the option? And should I call my store again today and speak with the LOD again to remind them that I won't be coming in today? I've never done this before so I want to make extra sure that I'm doing this right.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Dec 3, 2021)

If you call out, you won’t be taken off the schedule you will just be marked as a call out and it goes against your attendance. If you don’t call very often you should be fine.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 3, 2021)

I would call them again today to make sure they know you are not coming in. Communication at Spot can be non-existent at times, and in case the ETL you talked to didn’t communicate your call-out for whatever reason, you will avoid being marked as a NC/NS. Also, and maybe ASANTS, at my store the rule was that you had to call-out the same day of your shift, even if you had previously informed the store that you would not be coming in. Good luck!😁


----------

